

3 Easy Loopholes for Everyday Life - alexschiff
http://blog.fetchnotes.com/post/52379039839/3-easy-loopholes-for-everyday-living

======
IvyMike
> I have confirmed reports that Southwest and United have checked names.

First class on Southwest?

------
aidenn0
Did this person just confess to theft of services in a blog article?

~~~
gailees
Would it be considered theft of services?

~~~
aidenn0
He didn't pay for first-class service and yet obtained it. The times he was
found-out, he covered his tracks by lying. Seems pretty clear to me it's theft
of services.

------
gailees
Don't the airlines check?

